# How Three-Phase Motors Work



## HMF (Aug 2, 2011)

Simple layperson's description:


http://www.electrical-design-tutor.com/threephasemotors.html
http://www.animations.physics.unsw.edu.au/jw/electricmotors.html#three


----------

